# Boardsuche mit google und anderen funktioniert wieder!

## hitachi

Hallo,

sehe ich das richtig, dass die Suche ala: "wasauchimmer site:forums.gentoo.org" sowohl bei google, als auch bei anderen (ich habe mal bing.com probiert) wieder funktioniert. Das fände ich einen gigantischen Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Gruß

 Temporär Sticky gemacht 

Titel angepasst

-- Finswimmer

... und wieder abgehängt.

--Earthwings

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja. Sieht so aus, als ob es geht  :Smile: 

Vielen vielen Dank an die Entwickler, die es vollbracht haben!!

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## hitachi

Dem Dank möchte ich mich anschließen!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

ein Wunder

----------

## b3cks

Schöne Sache! Mich würde aber immer noch interessieren, wie sie es geschafft haben aus dem Google Index zu "verschwinden".

----------

## Finswimmer

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Schöne Sache! Mich würde aber immer noch interessieren, wie sie es geschafft haben aus dem Google Index zu "verschwinden".

 

Du kannst die "Robots" von Google und ähnlichem mit einer robots.txt aussperren:

http://bjoernsworld.de/suchmaschinen/robots-txt.html

Das Ganze wurde wohl gemacht um Ressourcen zu sparen.

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

@Finswimmer: Das ist mir klar. Dadurch verschwinden aber keine Seiten aus dem Google-Cache. Das Forum war ja gut indexiert. Ich weiß lediglich, dass man Google kontaktieren und die Löschung aus dem Cache sowie Index beantragen kann.

//edit: Geht wohl auch mittlerweile automatisiert.   :Arrow:  http://www.google.de/intl/de/remove.html#uncache

Zudem entfernt Google wohl mittlerweile wirklich die Seiten, wenn es heißt NOINDEX, NOFOLLOW oder via robotx.txt DISALLOW. Früher und heute immer noch von vielen Suchmaschinen werden die Seiten lediglich nicht wieder neuindexiert. Alte Einträge bleiben aber im Suchmaschinen-Index.

----------

## think4urs11

Der Nachteil daran ist das jetzt auch der Anteil an Spammern wieder sprunghaft angestiegen ist.

Alleine gestern+heute schon 17   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der Nachteil daran ist das jetzt auch der Anteil an Spammern wieder sprunghaft angestiegen ist.
> 
> Alleine gestern+heute schon 17  

 

Aber dafür gibt es Euch doch   :Very Happy: 

BTW: Was bin ich froh, dass es wieder funktioniert. Prima, danke !

----------

## mv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der Nachteil daran ist das jetzt auch der Anteil an Spammern wieder sprunghaft angestiegen ist.

 

Ev. sollte man die Anmeldung in das Forum nicht ganz so "einfach" machen: Zwei Emails, die man beantworten muss, oder eine Zahl, die man aus einem Bild herauslesen muss, eine Reply-To-Adresse oder ein Subject, das man händisch nachkorrigieren muss, ...

 :Idea:  oder wenn Ihr wirklich nur technisch Interessierte wollt: Zur Bestätigung ein Portknocking auf einem bestimmten System   :Laughing: 

----------

## hitachi

Dann kann man vermutlich zum Thema Gento Gemeinde schrumpft viel schreiben

----------

## mv

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Dann kann man vermutlich zum Thema Gento Gemeinde schrumpft viel schreiben

 

Ich hoffe, es war klar, dass die letzte Zeile nur als Witz gemeint war. Und beim ersten Anmelden einen der genannten zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen "bewältigen" zu müssen, dürfte wirklich höchstens Spammer von der Anmeldung abhalten.

----------

## hitachi

 :Very Happy:   ja so hatte ich das auch verstanden  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Absicherung per Captcha ist eigentlich überall mehr oder weniger Standard, nutzt fgo ja auch.

Es muß eben eine Balance zwischen benutzerfreundlich und spammerunfreundlich bleiben, wenn es zu kompliziert wird schreckt das neue User nur ab - und das will keiner.

Aber wir werden zukünftig nur noch neue Anmeldungen via DE-Mail annehmen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## misterjack

Hier kann man sich ja Anregungen holen  :Very Happy:  Wobei da Rapidshares ehemaliges Katzencaptcha fehlt  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Der Nachteil daran ist das jetzt auch der Anteil an Spammern wieder sprunghaft angestiegen ist.
> 
> Alleine gestern+heute schon 17  

 

Habt ihr wenigstens mal was zu tun statt nur faul in der Sonne zu liegen   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habt ihr wenigstens mal was zu tun statt nur faul in der Sonne zu liegen   

 

Wer sagt denn das sich beides nicht kombinieren läßt? Wobei sich Sonne und Admin ja nicht wirklich vertragen   :Rolling Eyes:   *bierchen aufmach*

btw: ca. ~250 Spammer für Juni bisher

----------

